

Ask HN: who here is using or planning to use Azure - rbanffy

Since I have been very involved with free software for the past decade, I think my social graph is biased towards FLOSS. It would be interesting to see how many companies of what size represented here are using Microsoft Azure for what in what languages/frameworks.
======
rbanffy
Nobody?

